# Movember



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have had a stash since 16yrs old.

I grow a goatee every winter.

I have always gotten compliments on my stash and facisl hair.

So ladies whats the deal...

Is it hot or not?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I find trimmed and cared-for full but short beards super hot. I also think most guys who can grow facial hair, can easily pull it off. 

Mustaches by themselves, not so much. It takes a very special kind of guy to wear it well. For eg. I think Aaron Rodgers can pull off the mustache look









Aaron Eckhart, not so much. He looks like Ned Flanders.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Not but only what your SO thinks matters.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a goatee for the first 15 years of marriage, I could count the number of times cunnilingus happened on one hand. Since I shaved it’s now a regular thing. Lack of facial was certainly not the only reason but I think it certainly contributed to the turn around. Just sayin’, YMMV.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> I had a goatee for the first 15 years of marriage, I could count the number of times cunnilingus happened on one hand. Since I shaved it’s now a regular thing. Lack of facial was certainly not the only reason but I think it certainly contributed to the turn around. Just sayin’, YMMV.


Has never been a problem. I think she like mustache rides


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't like moustaches at all. Not to look at and not to kiss. Beards are only ok if they are v short and well kept, like the ones George Michael used to have. Goaties are a real no no, when I see one I just want to go and cut it off, and those really long thick beards are a real turn off for me. They also make a man look much older than he is.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I love facial hair, beards and goatee's ... the look and "feel" of them. 

Just don't do the Amish-beard or get bushy like the Sox's did in the 2013 Series ... ugh.

Oh, and no Gimli-beards (LOTR reference), you see a lot of those amongst the hipsters in my area ... complete with braids and beads in them ... ick.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

When I was younger I had a moustache because it made me look older. My hair is blondish brown, and my stache was red. Occasionally I would grow a beard. The red extended down either side of my mouth. I have no idea where the red came from, but it looked pretty cool like Barbarosa. Anyways as I got older the red turned to white. So after I got divorced I decided to grow a goatee. It was all white, so I shaved it off. Felt like it made me look too old. I did date a woman who really liked it, but me, not so much.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I prefer the Zappa look... I've had the goatee for 20 years or so.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> I have had a stash since 16yrs old.
> 
> I grow a goatee every winter.
> 
> ...


Hotter than Hades, sir.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

It's hot. But you have to keep it well groomed!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Have had facial hair for almost all my adult life. Full beard, goatee, chops, stash, Fu Manchu... Have sported a Van **** for the last few years.










Pretty much my doppelgänger with the exception that mine is white.


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ever since the mid 1980's the standalone mustache is a very difficult look for a man to pull off. Pretty much Keith Hernandez, Don Mattingly, and Tom Selleck are the only men able to pull it off successfully.

I typically wear a full beard. I admit I'm pushing the bounds of acceptable workplace beard etiquette, it's pretty big, but my hair stays really clean cut and my clothes fit well and look very professional, so it's still a professional look IMO. It's gotten really grey though which puts like 5 years on me easily.

Women say they hate the big beard, but I get hit on a lot with it. A lot more than when I'm clean shaven.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

As long as you're not compensating for a comb over up top, rock the beard or whatever.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

No comb over lol i have thick thick hair and keep it short crew cut .1/4 inch on sides 1/2 ON TOP 

I have only shaved my stash 3 time since 16yrs old. I just don't like my face without my stash. Not sure if its tom seleck status but not far behind . 

The goatee is really nice in the winter cuts the wind and I never get chapped lips.

It does have some gray but I don't care I earned every one of thoese gray whiskers.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

i got the perma stubble look going so adding a mustache to that looks kinda weird.

i did goatee once but ugh never again.


----------

